# Bottling Skeeter Pee



## DavidB (Jan 23, 2011)

In my neighborhood, there are a lot of people that consume Bud Light from the bottles, myself included. If I buy a capper to replace the caps, will these bottles & caps work for skeeter pee? I know Lon talks about using a mexican beer bottle on the web site, but not sure if there are any major differences that would prevent the bud light bottles from doing the job


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jan 23, 2011)

If you have to use a bottle opener then you can, but if you opened with your hand then no.

I think most bud light is put in twist off bottles which won't work.

I usually pick up a case of Good German Beer, and reuse the 500ml bottles


----------



## Brian (Jan 24, 2011)

Airplanedoc said:


> If you have to use a bottle opener then you can, but if you opened with your hand then no.
> 
> I think most bud light is put in twist off bottles which won't work.
> 
> I usually pick up a case of Good German Beer, and reuse the 500ml bottles





DavidB I agree with airplanedoc. I bottle some of my SP in beer bottles that I collect from friends but they mst be cap style not twist off. They don't seal well. I tried it.. hehehe


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 10, 2011)

DavidB said:


> In my neighborhood, there are a lot of people that consume Bud Light from the bottles, myself included. If I buy a capper to replace the caps, will these bottles & caps work for skeeter pee? I know Lon talks about using a mexican beer bottle on the web site, but not sure if there are any major differences that would prevent the bud light bottles from doing the job



Hey David

I hate to contradict the other more seasoned members but I have been making beer for over 20 years with a mix of twist off and opener required bottles. I have never had a problem getting my beer to carbonate. Even a year later, they still open with a lovely pssst!

I do cap by hand and use the capper twice. After the first crimping, i rotate the bottle 90 degrees and crimp again. This gives a nice deep dimple. I use to give then a twist tighter but gave that up years ago. The caps are nothing special, just what they have bulk packed.

I have never tried it with SP as I'm on my first batch. I picked up 5 dozen Sleeman's twist offs yesterday from the return depot. They are clear bottles with Sleeman Brewery molded into the glass. 

Figure if they are good enough for beer, why not SP. Will let you know how i make out in a few weeks/months

Cheers


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2011)

Putterrr said:


> Hey David
> 
> I hate to contradict the other more seasoned members but I have been making beer for over 20 years with a mix of twist off and opener required bottles. I have never had a problem getting my beer to carbonate. Even a year later, they still open with a lovely pssst!
> 
> ...




I have never tried crimping twice so maybe that is the trick.. So just so I understand what you are saying. You get screw off bottles and use crimp style caps. Crimp it one way and then twist 90 degrees and crimp it again and it seals? If so that is colol! I know lots of people who drink twist offs and I will have to try it that way.


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 10, 2011)

Brian said:


> I have never tried crimping twice so maybe that is the trick.. So just so I understand what you are saying. You get screw off bottles and use crimp style caps. Crimp it one way and then twist 90 degrees and crimp it again and it seals? If so that is colol! I know lots of people who drink twist offs and I will have to try it that way.



Brian

i started doing it twice because my hand capper was not getting a reliable dimple. I thought about using a bench capper but I use many different bottle sizes (stubbies, corona, molson dry with etched lable, sleemans, larger 650 ml). I just popped one of my brown ales tonight to check its aging and it had a nice psst and even better taste. 

Other than occasionally snapping off a neck, I have never had any flat beer.

Cheers


----------

